# Is Tillie Over Weight?



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ive just weighted tillie but im not sure if shes overweight or not  shes 7lbs! :O can i tell some way or something :S im so confused lol x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Does she feel fat? Can you feel her ribs? She should feel lean and sleek under her fur, not squidgy. Weight is only a guide, you can tell by looking if she is too fat or not.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Does she feel fat? Can you feel her ribs? She should feel lean and sleek under her fur, not squidgy. Weight is only a guide, you can tell by looking if she is too fat or not.


ive felt and i can feel her ribs ect. but she does feel ever so slightly squidgy but only REALLY slightly and no she dosent look fat i just think im worrying lol x


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

7lbs isn't massive, many pure Chi's weigh this much. How tall is Tillie?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> 7lbs isn't massive, many pure Chi's weigh this much. How tall is Tillie?


the last time i checked (About a week ago) she was 7.6 inches x


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My chi is about 7 lbs & has a nice hour glass figure.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> My chi is about 7 lbs & has a nice hour glass figure.


yeah i just always hear 2 to 6lb lol and that just get stuck in ya head  x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My two are 6.7lbs but they are all muscle. I can feel their ribs and they have a waist line. Hour glass shape.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Lexxi has a beautiful shape, no fat at all, and she weighs 8 pounds. Don't get hung up on a number you think (or hope) they will be. Just look at each individual dog and see what's the best weight _for them_.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> yeah i just always hear 2 to 6lb lol and that just get stuck in ya head  x


Thats just the KC weights. I thought Tillie is a mix anyway? You might expect her to be a bit bigger too because she has slightly bigger breeds mixed in.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Take a side shot of her maybe?


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Definitely don't think she's fat because of her weight! That weight might be the perfect weight for her. Odie's under 5 pounds, but that's only because she's a small girl. If you can feel her ribs and she has a "waist", is eating quality food and getting lots of exercise, I wouldn't worry about it. Ask your vet about it next check up.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Shannon, you can post some pictures of Tillie from the top and from the side,
that way I'll be able to help answer your question better, you can also compare her to this chart...


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Haha, beat me to the diagram, LS. Those are very useful to use- I use them with both my dog and horse.

As said, don't be too concerned with numbers. I think Stella is around 7 or 8 now, which is perfectly ideal for her. At first, I thought she was a porker since the standard is 2-6, but she really isn't. (But then again, I'm not sure if she's a purebred, so AKC standards may not apply)

Be sure to look at diagrams and look at her body shape more than her number. 7 might be normal for her.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

theshanman97 said:


> yeah i just always hear 2 to 6lb lol and that just get stuck in ya head  x


Well that is only if they are bred to standard and even then its not a hard and fast rule. Chis come in all shapes and sizes...even though TECHNICALLY they 'shouldn't'. Even in my show dogs, there is a great variation in size, weight, height, length, etc. I'm working to make them more consistent, but yeah...my pets especially are all over the board.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

here are the pics and there is some extra pics of pippi LOL she was getting jealous that tillie was getting all the limelight  :

The Top:









The Side:









The Poser 








The Pippi:


----------



## Audreybabypup (Sep 14, 2010)

If you can feel her ribs without putting pressure, she's not over weight. But you should not be able to feel a layer of fat over her ribs. My chi is 6 pounds and she's so thin. She is lean and her thigh muscles are big. But she's a smooth coat so its easy to tell. She's built like an italian greayhound. And Sophia is great not, she was fat when I got her.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Audreybabypup said:


> If you can feel her ribs without putting pressure, she's not over weight. But you should not be able to feel a layer of fat over her ribs. My chi is 6 pounds and she's so thin. She is lean and her thigh muscles are big. But she's a smooth coat so its easy to tell. She's built like an italian greayhound. And Sophia is great not, she was fat when I got her.


yeah i dont have to press that much (Like a v dinky bit) so hopefully shes ok?! lol x


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i think tillie is built like my buster and hes 6 and a half pounds there tall long and lean


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

7 lbs??? I wish dexter was that light lol. Hes a 9 lb chi but full of muscles especislly on his thighs. When he takes a bath u can see hes not overweight at all


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i havent weighed tootsie in awhile but she is around 9 pounds. Not overweight though, just large framed.


----------



## mandyschihuahuas (May 14, 2012)

Dont get over concerned with weight. Its the shape of the Chihuahua that is important I have seen Chihuahuas weighing 10lbs and looking very fit and healthy


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thank you everyone  i was just concerned as i didnt want people to think i was a bad mummy!  x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I think Tillie looks fine....don't forget she is a long coat and they always " look " heavier but it doesn't mean they are over weight...7 lbs and ribs being felt sounds ok to me !


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

She looks fine to me.. Now look at my Zoe she is a chunk though i believe she is mixed with dachshund??? Not sure..


----------

